# Portuguese Fishing Trawler Model



## Carlos Mariano

Hello to all forum members 
My name is Carlos Mariano ,I´m living in Portugal ,and I have as an hobby ,ship modeling.
I like to introduce you , my corrent project,it begins in 2005 and ,will be ready next year.
I discover a lot of boat passion in this people , is a good sensation to me.
Let me show you ,some fotos of my model ,and I hope some sugestions too.
This model is built in 1/19 scale , has 2.17 meters long ,and 120 kg weigh


----------



## Carlos Mariano

In this fotos, we can see the model already painted ,with some details alredy built
One foto shows the first water test


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Showing more details


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Finely last fotos for now


----------



## Carlos Mariano

The work dont stops, and soon have more details to show you.
Hope you like my work 
Thank you


----------



## K urgess

Excellent work, Carlos.
You must have a great deal of patience.


----------



## 6639

absolutely stunning work, carlos.

you cannot call yourself an amateur modeler, producing such beautifull work as that.

good luck with the build. best wishes,neil.


----------



## billmaca

very detailed work Carlos,looking rorward to seeing the completed model


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello and good evening;
I´ve some fotos of my last work in this model.
In this first fotos we can see ,the rudder control sistem


----------



## Carlos Mariano

This next foto ,reproduce a metal hand made (sounding lead) is a litle tower with a sheave


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Here we can see a general view of the model


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Next fotos show the fish deck compartments,made in wood (Maogamy)


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Details from tree hatchway


----------



## Carlos Mariano

The next work is dedicated to the ships bridge and up structure.
If you have something to help me ,about those details (foto,Design,etc),anything about the 1910 detail Trawlers , please contact me.I shall be gratefull


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello ,and good evening to all members:
Time pass, and a lot of work to do ,and litle details are almost finish.
During this too months ,the model is slowly completed,something here and something there...
Here are some fotos of the model evoluction :


----------



## Carlos Mariano

And now the details:


----------



## Carlos Mariano

All these details are from the main cabin 

Thank you ,and see you soon


----------



## 6639

Carlos, i just cannot get enough of looking at this wonderfull project. please keep the photos coming.It is superb in detail. neil.


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello and a very good evening
Thanks for the good coment.
More detail where made,this time , the deck air intake


----------



## Carlos Mariano

The cabin model was painted,and will be done a effect of aging.
Some fotos of the building.
Have a good night


----------



## japottinger

Absolutely fabulous!
Jim


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello and good evening.
Thanks for the coment ,and now more things are built.
The well house doors and windows
Have some fotos
See you soon .


----------



## 6639

keep them coming, Carlos.I enjoy with much enjoyment.neil.


----------



## miniman

Hi Carlos, 
I must say that this is going to be a VERY nice model.
Your work is absolutely stunning.
Barry


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Good evening to all members
Thanks for the good coments
I have some new fotos of the model building
I like to show you ...


----------



## Carlos Mariano

More fotos

See you soon and thanks


----------



## mattarosa

Hello Carlos
I came to this thread by accident really, but have stayed to look and marvel at your work. Your attention to detail is remarkable. Thank you for sharing your hobby with us. 

Best wishes
Hilary


----------



## Carlos Mariano

My pleasure ,to be here with all of you.
When I make a model ,I fell a wonderful sensation . I love the old times hull forms, And I like to reproduce them in a model.
I wish to build a big collection , of old steam boats made by myself ,but my life is too short for my wishies


----------



## 6639

another classic collection, carlos.many thanks for the inspiration you give me.cheers,neil.


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello and a good evening for you all.
I have something to show you, is the Trawler´s wheel and the steam whistle.
Here some fotos


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Let me send ,a good shake hands ,to a very good Forum´s member ,Mister Colin Burrows ( Trawlercook ),who gave me a good help ,with those details.
Hello Collin , a big hug for you


----------



## 6639

it doesn't matter whether you work in timber or metals, Carlos, your work is just so precise and excellent. I look forward to seeing more and more.thanks,neil.


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Thank you very much.
Keep on working....
This time we can see the finish compass and unfinish telegraf


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Another view,there are two compass in the boat ,one out side ,on the wheel-house top ,and one inside in front of the wheel


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello and good evening.

Here some fotos of the last buildings.All the separat pieces are now together in the modell.
Slowly it seems like a ship:


----------



## Carlos Mariano

One more foto.
Good night and see you soon


----------



## sparkie2182

Quality work Carlos............

excellent...............

very well done.


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello and good morning

More fotos from what was finish.
The ships lights .


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Inside the boat I tried to made a captain bedroom,and a kitchen
Here´s some fotos.
see you soon


----------



## K urgess

Amazing modelling, Carlos. (Applause)


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello and good morning:
After a long time,this model is almost finish. It make to build some details such as ; the main winch,the life boat,the anchors ,and some beautiful details.
I prepared the model to look like a hard working fishing boat,it is more realistic to me.
I´ve some fotos to show you please enjoy it :
Thanks


----------



## Carlos Mariano

More close ups


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Last fotos 
Have a nice day to all


----------



## K urgess

Carlos, very well done, Sir. (Applause)
Absolute excellence.
Best Regards
Kris


----------



## AncientBrit

Incredible work Carlos. You have every right to be so very proud of your model.
Thank you for sharing the progressive photo's with us here in SN. Please promise that you will keep us up-to-date on your next project, whenever that may be.
AB


----------



## 6639

simply stunning, Carlos.
I have enjoyed every update from you .your work is truly uplifting.
thankyou .neil.(Thumb)


----------



## Shipbuilder

Excellent, superb - a joy to look upon. I often feel rather sad that of all the people who view threads such as this, very few bother to look at the pictures - they are missing so much!
Bob


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello and thanks for your good coments
More details are made; The anchors and the trawling hook ,and others details


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Another view


----------



## Carlos Mariano

See you soon,bye


----------



## K urgess

Amazing detail and craftsmanship, Carlos. (Thumb)
Congratulations. (Applause)


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello ,good evening
After a long work period I have built the two winches ; The Trawler winch,and the bow hand winch
Here the fotos ,the first is not finish


----------



## Carlos Mariano

The hand winch finish

Have a good evening to all members


----------



## jerome morris

Carlos, You are building a museum quality model my man. You are an excellent model builder.
By the way, did you fish on this vessel or have some attachment?
Keep up the fine work, can't wait to she her sailing.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

I have seen many good models of ships, but none with the detail you have put into this Carlos, please keep up the good work and hope you will share many more with us.

Regards Robert


----------



## 6639

I have said it before, but I have to say it again, your model just gets better and better, Carlos.
Are you going to fit a steam engine and boiler into her, and if so are you going to build it yourself.
That will be something to look forward to, very much.
FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello dear friends ,here some fotos of the winch conclusion ,please enjoy it


----------



## Carlos Mariano




----------



## Carlos Mariano

And I also finish the life boat and the fishing Dory


----------



## Carlos Mariano

And the Dory
Thank you for your atention , see you soon


----------



## sydney heads

Goodness Carlos! Is there anything that you cannot do? Lol
Simply wonderful craftsmanship, an inspiration to us all!
Thanks for sharing.
Cheers John


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello Dear Forum Members .

I should like to say ,that this model is completly finish .
I only am waithing for the necessary needs , to put it on the wather
Here are the least fotos of the finish model 

please enjoy it and thankyou fo the atention


----------



## Carlos Mariano

more fotos


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Next time I shall post fotos of the first navigation day

best regards

Carlos


----------



## AncientBrit

Such fine craftsmanship Carlos. Thank you for sharing it with us, how long, how many years did it take to complete your model?


----------



## trawlercook

carlos fantastic thats all i can say its one of the best i have ever seen,can,t wait to see her on the water .thanks for some wonderful pictures 
regards colin


----------



## 6639

ceste' manifique.
absolutely beautiful, carlos.


----------



## jerome morris

Bravo Carlos! You've finished her. Beautiful work you have done.
I am looking forward to your next build! 
Any idea on what boat is next?


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Hello dear Forum members
Here are the first navigations fotos , please enjoy it


----------



## Carlos Mariano




----------



## Carlos Mariano

Best regards


----------



## 6639

She really is a truely magnificent piece of engineering, carlos.
I'd love to see it in the "flesh".
An awe inspiring build, and I look forward immensely to your next one.
Thankyou for shareing it with us all.
Neil.


----------



## jerome morris

Carlos, She looks great on the water! I must say I've seen many models but not one with the look you have put into this vessel. 
She is the most realistic model I've seen to date...AND she is remote controlled!
Thanks you for giving the ship model builders of the world something to aim at.
You are a master.


----------



## AncientBrit

Carlos,
Your model is both a work of art and of engineering. Admiravel!
Thankyou for taking the time to keep us up-dated with photo's of your progress during the build. Truly inspirational stuff.


----------



## Carlos Mariano

Thank you very mutch you´re very kind to me .
I´ve some videos of the working functions of this modell ,please take a look 


http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/kk266/miguelport2/?action=view&current=Guincho.flv

http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/kk266/miguelport2/?action=view&current=Geral3_som_helice.flv

Best regards


----------



## jerome morris

Carlos, Wow! I love the sound of the engine and the bell ringing, this is excellent. thanks for posting so much!


----------

